# Would you date someone from SAS?



## MildSA

Would you? 

Staff Edit: Please don't post names


----------



## mezzoforte

Ew, never.


----------



## Juschill




----------



## pacasio1

Yes, why not?


----------



## SilentLyric

MildSA said:


> If so reveal you crush.


----------



## Violet Romantic

mezzoforte said:


> Ew, never.


:lol


----------



## mezzoforte

8)


----------



## Elad

too many, there are some seriously fabulous fish in this sea


----------



## Juschill

Callsign said:


> N64


*Gif removed*


----------



## Elad

@*Callsign*






jimmy neutron a b****


----------



## Cyclonic

Everyone, all at once


----------



## MildSA

Juschill said:


>


http://cdn.makeagif.com/media/9-29-2014/t9g8Ap.gif


----------



## crimeclub

One girl I would without a doubt, if only she didn't live impossibly far away


----------



## MildSA

Madax said:


> Everyone, all at once


An Orgy?!!?!?!


----------



## Crisigv

Sure I would.


----------



## Juschill

MildSA said:


> http://cdn.makeagif.com/media/9-29-2014/t9g8Ap.gif


http://giphy.com/gifs/AZGzgV2q4MwVO


----------



## TenYears

MildSA said:


> An Orgy?!!?!?!


Even at an SAS orgy, everyone would be afraid to make the first move


----------



## Cyclonic

TenYears said:


> Even at an SAS orgy, everyone would be afraid to make the first move


A 1000-corner room? I know I'd be in one :lol


----------



## Juschill

MildSA said:


> Staff Edit


----------



## minimized

That would require someone to actually be interested in me.


----------



## Juschill

MildSA said:


> Staff Edit


HAHAHAH Naaaaa............Yes


----------



## crimeclub

missamanda said:


> Yes.
> 
> The world's smallest violin for you!


Hey you of all people should know!


----------



## Darktower776

I would consider it, but I don't think a LDR is for me so she'd have to live relatively close.


----------



## Evo1114

Sure, as long as it didn't cost an entire paycheck just to go see her.


----------



## MildSA

Juschill said:


> HAHAHAH Naaaaa............Yes


Good night boo...:kiss


----------



## knightofdespair

This place doesn't give you nearly enough to go by to really determine much about people. It seems to be more of a place we vent when we have bad days...


----------



## Nada

What forum they're a member of is irrelevant, they just have to be local to me.


----------



## Just Lurking

Bunch of horny motherf***ers in here.


----------



## estse

If I dated.


----------



## arnie

Madax said:


> A 1000-corner room? I know I'd be in one :lol


It's called a circle.


----------



## Imbored21

Nope. I would be too embarrassed to, because they could see all the stupid posts I make.


----------



## Shameful

Where would you go to complain about them then?


----------



## cuppy

Absolutely not.



Shameful said:


> Where would you go to complain about them then?


:lol That is a good point.


----------



## Cyclonic

arnie said:


> It's called a circle.


Depends on the size of the room


----------



## SilentLyric

Elad said:


> too many, there are some seriously fabulous fish in this sea


I've always thought of the concept of a crush as having feelings towards one person at a time, one target, but I seem to crush on more than one person every now and then. probably not normal to have those feelings.


----------



## LolaViola

Perhaps...


----------



## Elad

SilentLuke said:


> I've always thought of the concept of a crush as having feelings towards one person at a time, one target, but I seem to crush on more than one person every now and then. probably not normal to have those feelings.


i'm not really talking about crushes, to me they are more intense, i just mean there are multiple people here i could see myself having a good time and laughing with because they have cool/compatible personalities

and really, why not?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Anyone I would date would be way too good for me. And if by some crazy chance they'd have me, I'd have to explain to them why someone who should be absolutely thrilled still wants to be alone.


----------



## Hush7

Already found my SAS husband so there's no need to date :wink


----------



## Violet Romantic

WillYouStopDave said:


> Anyone I would date would be way too good for me. And if by some crazy chance they'd have me, I'd have to explain to them why someone who should be absolutely thrilled still wants to be alone.


This makes absolutely no sense, and yet I understand it perfectly. :b This is pretty much me. Though, I honestly think pretty much everyone is too good for me. :yes


----------



## probably offline

I would perhaps develop a useless crush, think about him when I'm going to sleep, be really sweet to him, become jealous of his real life and get stomach aches if he doesn't talk to me everyday and then never date IRL.

tl;dr: probably not


----------



## AussiePea

I have more times than I care to admit and each time it dies a horrible death.

Note to self (all), long distance + mental instability = this probably isn't going to work. Not saying it won't, as proven by success on here, however it's very difficult.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I've been a predator of SAS women ever since I joined.


----------



## arnie

No way. :lol


----------



## Ignopius

I have. It's very hard to work since you both share mental health problems. But then again each other are more understanding of them. 

Overall I regret it.


----------



## SofaKing

Yes...yes, I would. Hypothetically, they'd make me smile till my jaws ached and I'd think about them constantly. I'd meet them too and it would be amazing! Hypothetically, of course.


----------



## villadb

I wouldn't rule it out. Tbh it would make things a lot easier if I could find someone who lives close by who knows what it's like to have SA so we could help each other out.


----------



## DocHalladay

nope i need someone who is the complete opposite of me and if they have SA they probably share too many qualities.


----------



## blue2

DocHalladay said:


> nope i need someone who is the complete opposite of me and if they have SA they probably share too many qualities.


Then again it might be better to have someone that understands you and the two of you could work together to overcome weaknesses one encouraging the other...


----------



## Steinerz

LOL LOL OL OLGLGOLFOLGK-

Very low possibility


----------



## Elad

Hush7 said:


> Already found my SAS husband so there's no need to date :wink


thats cute srs

goodluck



AussiePea said:


> I have more times than I care to admit and each time it dies a horrible death.
> 
> Note to self (all), long distance + mental instability = this probably isn't going to work. Not saying it won't, as proven by success on here, however it's very difficult.


we're all gonna make it

and i tend to agree



Ignopius said:


> I have. It's very hard to work since you both share mental health problems. But then again each other are more understanding of them.
> 
> Overall I regret it.


sorry to hear that, i cant imagine it working if two people are both in really bad places mentally, that goes for any relationship though, did this turn into a offline relationship or was it mostly over chat/phone?



Steiner of Thule said:


> LOL LOL OL OLGLGOLFOLGK-
> 
> Very low possibility


know that feel steinsy

tfw when everyone you would is on a different continent


----------



## Steinerz

Elad said:


> know that feel steinsy
> 
> tfw when everyone you would is on a different continent


Dat feel.


----------



## mezzoforte

RelinquishedHell said:


> I've been a predator of SAS women ever since I joined.


Same basically, except for SAS men. :twisted


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

Never again. lol.


----------



## EndlessBlu

c'mon i'm not sadistic enough to put that juju on the kind members of SAS


----------



## thecrazy88

I can see why it would make sense, but it seems like a bad idea. 

I swear, every time I go on here and read what people are saying or have conversations with them, it makes me feel worse about myself and hate my anxiety that much more. I can't imagine dating someone being something other than a disaster.


----------



## Elad

Steiner of Thule said:


> Dat feel.


----------



## AllToAll

Probably not. Unless there was a SASer temporarily living in East Asia willing to move around with me.


----------



## musiclover55

Well I don't even want people to what my real name is on this site, so no.

Edit: actually, maybe. It depends. But most likely no


----------



## tumerking

Absolutely I would - as long as its not long distance. I have no problem flirting or exchanging pics with someone far away, but I can't commit to a girl I won't ever meet.


----------



## Bubblestar

Treeswillmakeabough said:


> Never again. lol.


What happened?


----------



## gunner21

Elad said:


>


I've been watching this gif for an hour straight. WHY DOES THE GLASS NEVER FILL UP?


----------



## SouthernTom

gunner21 said:


> I've been watching this gif for an hour straight. WHY DOES THE GLASS NEVER FILL UP?


You just gotta keep watching. It does fill up eventually, I promise :yes


----------



## BrainChemistry

I would want to chat with them first and if it would seem that we have similarities and are roughly on the same wavelength and live really close maybe I would dare to try though or at least start with skype or something like that.


----------



## Josh

I defiantly would for sure.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Ive never had an online relationship before. I guess with skype, something could work out?

Il admit to developing a bit of a crush on here before, during my more hardcore of days, when i felt like i knew posters a little better.

(_Not too sure_ how i feel about admitting that.)


----------



## sas111

**** no


----------



## lethe1864

I would, but i think it's easy to put people you meet online on a pedestal, or distort things. 
I have found it is hard for people to be on the same level, however ive never been in a relationship irl so it may be the same there.
Overall it would be nice to support each other in our SA. But unless you connect really well on a emotional level, long distance will not work


----------



## MildSA

lethe1864 said:


> But unless you connect really well on a emotional level, long distance will not work


Some folks don't value emotional connection; their priority is physical attraction & the ability to get along w/ each other how ever that may be. I know a couple of married folks who rarely spend time together outside of the bedroom/going out on weekends.....they don't talk about each others life outside their home. One guy basically said to me that "we have different interests, I don't care about what she did with her girlfriends/coworkers & I don't bring up anything that I did w/ my boys/colleagues ......but we get along just fine" o_0


----------



## McFly

dontwaitupforme said:


> Ive never had an online relationship before. I guess with skype, something could work out?
> 
> Il admit to developing a bit of a crush on here before, during my more hardcore of days, when i felt like i knew posters a little better.
> 
> (_Not too sure_ how i feel about admitting that.)


Don't worry, I won't tell anyone


----------



## jcastaway

Just Lurking said:


> Bunch of horny motherf***ers in here.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

No.


----------



## BrainChemistry

lethe1864 said:


> I would, but i think it's easy to put people you meet online on a pedestal, or distort things.
> I have found it is hard for people to be on the same level, however ive never been in a relationship irl so it may be the same there.
> Overall it would be nice to support each other in our SA. But unless you connect really well on a emotional level, long distance will not work


Isn't that the same as normal relationship too. I mean if you don't connect it will not work. Although I guess long term here would mean more a difference form of supportive friendship probably which I guess might be good for a lot of people here me included.


----------



## Ignopius

lethe1864 said:


> I would, but i think it's easy to put people you meet online on a pedestal, or distort things.


I think this is very much true. Especially with people you are interested in. Luckily with Skype you can call and get to know someone.


----------



## cmed

No, I am happily in a relationship right now, but hypothetically, _maybe_. I'm not a fan of long distance relationships though, so they'd have to live no more than a 15 minute drive away.


----------



## Elad

cmed said:


> No, I am happily in a relationship right now, but hypothetically, _maybe_. I'm not a fan of long distance relationships though, so they'd have to live no more than a 15 minute drive away.


yeah, i get the impression from a lot of the posts in this thread that it would mean online/long distance, which i wouldnt even factor into this hypothetical, having to be near each other is a given

also a lot of people talk as if making an sas account automatically makes you a 10/10 manic depressive psychopath in which any relationship will reflect and be horrible, which is kind of funny (i find a lot of things funny spare me), because there are a lot of level people here who just have a habit of over dramatizing/romanticizing their issues when a bit down

bit of a misconception that everyone who comes here is a FA super anxious 24/7 depressed who cant hold a conversation or get laid, i think a lot of people project in this regard


----------



## tbyrfan

cmed said:


> No, I am happily in a relationship right now, but hypothetically, _maybe_. I'm not a fan of long distance relationships though, so they'd have to live no more than a 15 minute drive away.


You realize that someone can live in the same town/city as you and be more than a 15 minute drive away...


----------



## cooperativeCreature

It wouldn't have any bearing.


----------



## SofaKing

I think the LDR gets a bad rap. Ideal? No, but sometimes the heart wants what the heart wants. I think an online only, without meeting periodically is a no go, but if the two are willing to make the most of their meetings until the relationship progresses till they decide to colocate, then I think LDRs can work out.


----------



## cmed

Elad said:


> yeah, i get the impression from a lot of the posts in this thread that it would mean online/long distance, which i wouldnt even factor into this hypothetical, having to be near each other is a given


Yeah, that's just what I assumed. I mean, it's very rare to find people here who live near you, and even if they do live near you, what are the odds that they are single, looking and you're both attracted to each other *and* you have a connection? It seems so far out to me that I just assume any kind of relationship here would most likely be long distance.

I don't have anything against long distance relationships either, I just wouldn't want to be in one. I know things like Skype and video chat and all that stuff makes it easier, but it's not the same as physically being with someone. I have nothing against it though. I've seen them work out several times on this site, so I don't quite think it's a bad idea. I just think it would be too frustrating for me and I wouldn't be able to handle it.


----------



## Elad

cmed said:


> Yeah, that's just what I assumed. I mean, it's very rare to find people here who live near you, and even if they do live near you, what are the odds that they are single, looking and you're both attracted to each other *and* you have a connection? It seems so far out to me that I just assume any kind of relationship here would most likely be long distance.
> 
> I don't have anything against long distance relationships either, I just wouldn't want to be in one. I know things like Skype and video chat and all that stuff makes it easier, but it's not the same as physically being with someone. I have nothing against it though. I've seen them work out several times on this site, so I don't quite think it's a bad idea. I just think it would be too frustrating for me and I wouldn't be able to handle it.


agreed, i think the whole thing is very idealistic but hey people make it work - just dont think i could, i entertained this kind of thing when i was a naive teenager because it sounds really nice but the reality of the time consumption and commitment (which i think impedes other areas of your life, especially if you're trying to recover/grow on from anxiety/other issues)

i guess at a certain point people feel there is nothing really going on to impede anymore, they have a more routine life with time in spades, so its not such an issue, unfortunately i'm not one of those aforementioned people

at most i could see myself with someone within my own country since its not nearly as difficult/costly to travel, but even thats a stretch for the reasons you mentioned

not trying to knock anyone doing the long distance/online stuff, this is just how i personally view them in rant form

but in the immortal words of early great philosopher j drew bieber,

never say never, _swaggy _


----------



## EcoProg

I wonder how a date with someone with SA would be like. It would be like a double mind games game in your mind as the date was going on.

"Gee, I wonder how she thinks I think she thinks I think she is looking right now"


----------



## crimeclub

EcoProg said:


> I wonder how a date with someone with SA would be like. It would be like a double mind games game in your mind as the date was going on.
> 
> "Gee, I wonder how she thinks I think she thinks I think she is looking right now"


Lol exactly, dating a girl who's just shy is hard enough, dating one with SA while I also have SA probably isn't my thing. It's not a gender-specific issue of course.


----------



## 0blank0

Ehhh nah


----------



## srschirm

cmed said:


> No, I am happily in a relationship right now, but hypothetically, _maybe_. I'm not a fan of long distance relationships though, so they'd have to live no more than a 15 minute drive away.


15 minutes? Yikes, that's pretty stringent.


----------



## cmed

srschirm said:


> 15 minutes? Yikes, that's pretty stringent.


Just an offhand number. It wasn't meant to be taken _that_ literally.


----------



## sebastian1

Sure, why not. I doubt anyone would want to date me though.


----------



## anomnomnom

I'm really not up for a LDR, never again in my life

If they were relatively close, then yeah why not? I'm not gonna run from them because they are on here.

It wont happen though, I've only seen 1-2 people post here who were close to me and never seemed to post again, let alone factoring in being single..female..wanting to talk to me...being interested in me..and then god knows how many more steps before getting into a relationship

Very unlikely, but I wouldn't be against it if the situation was right.


----------



## coeur_brise

sebastian1 said:


> Sure, why not. I doubt anyone would want to date me though.


Same here.


----------



## MCHB

Only if they were local and had a common interest! :boogie

Granted, I'm not exactly on this site enough to really get to know anyone, lol!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

mezzoforte said:


> Ew, never.


Same with me, actually. :yes

I would not even date myself.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

relinquishedhell said:


> i've been a predator of sas women ever since i joined.


lol!


----------



## Neo1234

Yess,why would I not? ! Dating is one-one process.SASers are not different from anyone else.


----------



## sebastian1

coeur_brise said:


> Same here.


----------



## xxGODDESSxx

:stu


----------



## monotonous

i like big boobs


----------



## mezzoforte

monotonous said:


> i like big boobs


And no one likes Asian guys?


----------



## xMissChloex

If she is cute and totally my type sure! If we have stuff in common and feel the same way for eachother I don't see why not!


----------



## Milco

Does a "no" also mean you'd break up if your SO made an account on here?
If I liked someone, I'd be open to it. Don't know if others would be interested in me though.


----------



## East

i'll date anyone. go ahead and ask me out. i'll say yes


----------



## Cenarius

East said:


> i'll date anyone. go ahead and ask me out. i'll say yes


----------



## East

Cenarius said:


>


i changed my mind


----------



## crimeclub

I'd date Cenarius maybe, like only if he'd talk more about pissing on hookers and glory-hole usage.


----------



## Cenarius

crimeclub said:


> I'd date Cenarius maybe, like only if he'd talk more about pissing on hookers and glory-hole usage.


After the thread earlier, you're going to have a lot of options on SAS. IDK if I'm worthy.


----------



## Stray Bullet

East said:


> i'll date anyone. go ahead and ask me out. i'll say yes


out?


----------



## East

Stray Bullet said:


> out?


yes


----------



## jsmith92

No if it started on here, but yes if someone I liked made an account on here after we were dating (which is unlikely because I will never ever get a girlfriend because I am a piece of **** and even I know it) or if they had an account and I didn't know it at the time I met them. But regardless I'm a piece of **** and nobody would like me or even date me ever, and if they did they would run off eventually as usual.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

Yes because I'm not a total bloody hypocrite. Well I can think of a couple of vapid and narcissistic individuals that would probably make me chew my fist off, but otherwise I'd go for it.


----------



## iminnocentenough

I have nothing to lose. My last online relationship lasted around 5 months. :s


----------



## flarf

yeah i think so but highly unlikely due to heinous internet persona


----------



## slowlyimproving

Definitely! I think a woman with SA would understand me better. 
I even created a group for SAS members. 
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...-and-relationships-meet-someone-special-3225/


----------



## OwlGirl

SilentLuke said:


>


^


----------



## ravens

Yeah I would.


----------



## Nexus777

Depends on t..... size


----------



## 525826

imma playa on da webz


----------



## Hikikomori2014

From what I have seen, many people here (like myself) crave a relationship.
How ironic would it be to want that but be adamant on not dating from SAS.

Where else would you find an assortment of people that can relate to you
at the core?


----------



## Fruitcake

Hikikomori2014 said:


> From what I have seen, many people here (like myself) crave a relationship.
> How ironic would it be to want that but be adamant on not dating from SAS.
> 
> Where else would you find an assortment of people that can relate to you
> at the core?


Most people have a lot more to their cores than their anxiety.


----------



## Hikikomori2014

But most here can agree that their lack of social skills or anxiety frames
the world they live in.



Fruitcake said:


> Most people have a lot more to their cores than their anxiety.


----------



## Elad

flarf said:


> yeah i think so but highly unlikely due to heinous internet persona


makes me laugh imagining someone looking through my post history at all the exaggerated stories and situations i've posted to get a picture of who i am or what i'm about, like i understand what you're saying, i've pretty much tko'd myself in that regard

i'm way too deep in the hole to stop now so i'll just make myself look like even more of a dyslexic crazy to new posters, take my hand and let me drag you in with me bro we'll have a total psychedelic adventure creating an underground society of socially anxious mole people who worship flesh lights and bottles of fanta


----------



## Fruitcake

flarf said:


> yeah i think so but highly unlikely due to heinous internet persona


Seriously? I would figure like 90% of SAS would be totally into it. But maybe I just have questionable taste.


----------



## flarf

Elad said:


> makes me laugh imagining someone looking through my post history at all the exaggerated stories and situations i've posted to get a picture of who i am or what i'm about, like i understand what you're saying, i've pretty much tko'd myself in that regard
> 
> i'm way too deep in the hole to stop now so i'll just make myself look like even more of a dyslexic crazy to new posters, take my hand and let me drag you in with me bro we'll have a total psychedelic adventure creating an underground society of socially anxious mole people who worship flesh lights and bottles of fanta


ikr i'm still surprised people still wanna talk to me here sometimes (mostly other weirdo internet dudes) maybe its my friendly seeming name/avatar combo?

haha that sounds wild drag the F outta me elad :yes


----------



## Elad

flarf said:


> ikr i'm still surprised people still wanna talk to me here sometimes (mostly other weirdo internet dudes) maybe its my friendly seeming name/avatar combo?
> 
> haha that sounds wild drag the F outta me elad :yes


lately been thinking what if some crazy accident or something happened and the press found your sas account

if they went through your post history pulling up random posts out of context, just how ****ing insane you could actually look

and not everyone gets it man, gets you, but i do <3

i see the capsless comedy, lets fly away together on some spacejam chit


----------



## flarf

Fruitcake said:


> Seriously? I would figure like 90% of SAS would be totally into it. But maybe I just have questionable taste.


90% seems real generous im thinkin 2-4% is more realistic considering how few people i actually interact with but i gotta say u have excellent, unique taste in weird internet personas



Elad said:


> lately been thinking what if some crazy accident or something happened and the press found your sas account
> 
> if they went through your post history pulling up random posts out of context, just how ****ing insane you could actually look
> 
> and not everyone gets it man, gets you, but i do <3
> 
> i see the capsless comedy, lets fly away together on some spacejam chit


jesus elad u have always been a kindred scumfrog and i love it


----------



## probably offline

@flarf

You're one of the funny posters on SAS, though. I think you're underestmating your SAS value. Also, aren't you the one who made a video once? I don't remember what it was about but I was a fan. You took your cap on and off and said funny things. If you are, you should make more videos.

(sometimes I get confused because there's another user called plarp, or something. is there another user called plarp?! blarp?)

(ps. I think you should date fruitcake. you would be the couple that the *entire* village would admire.)


----------



## flarf

probably offline said:


> @flarf
> 
> You're one of the funny posters on SAS, though. I think you're underestmating your SAS value. Also, aren't you the one who made a video once? I don't remember what it was about but I was a fan. You took your cap on and off and said funny things. If you are, you should make more videos.
> 
> (sometimes I get confused because there's another user called plarp, or something. is there another user called plarp?! blarp?)
> 
> (ps. I think you should date fruitcake. you would be the couple that the *entire* village would admire.)


aw shucks probs yeah that was me with the hat and being called funny is like totally feeding the little spazzy child inside me who needs laughter for validation so TY plus i think ur way cool and funny too

oh god i need to get out of this thread, all this positive attention is making me suspicious of all of u :afr


----------



## crimeclub

In my (relatively limited) experience with dating I've just come to the conclusion that I can't rule anything out, I figure if you meet 'the one' then the medium of which you met is irrelevant. Though it's unlikely I'll actively pursue this site as an option and even less likely I'd want to get myself into a LDR.



flarf said:


> yeah i think so but highly unlikely due to heinous internet persona


I suffer from a bad case of Inaccurate SAS Persona Syndrome too, so any negative reception I get here I just comfort myself by saying to myself "Naww that ain't me.. sheeeit." And any positive reception I just delude myself into thinking that's how I really am so I can feel a few minutes of acceptance before I retire to my bed and cry myself to sleep at night as I clutch my body-pillow.


----------



## brooke_brigham

crimeclub said:


> In my (relatively limited) experience with dating I've just come to the conclusion that I can't rule anything out, I figure if you meet 'the one' then the medium of which you met is irrelevant. Though it's unlikely I'll actively pursue this site as an option and even less likely I'd want to get myself into a LDR.
> 
> I suffer from a bad case of Inaccurate SAS Persona Syndrome too, so any negative reception I get here I just comfort myself by saying to myself "Naww that ain't me.. sheeeit." And any positive reception I just delude myself into thinking that's how I really am so I can feel a few minutes of acceptance before I retire to my bed and cry myself to sleep at night as I clutch my body-pillow.


Nonsense...everybody loves you....well except the haters that think you're a "normie" :b


----------



## crimeclub

brooke_brigham said:


> Nonsense...everybody loves you....well except the haters that think you're a "normie" :b


Those non-normie sons of b****es.


----------



## SummerRae

my bf :yes :mushy


----------



## orsomething

flarf said:


> yeah i think so but highly unlikely due to heinous internet persona


as if

yours is crazy lovable it reminds me of a puerto rican girl from the bronx but not a girl and also not puerto rican and also not from the bronx so like just like that but not at all actually

id be the first person to ride that flarf train every damn day like my main method of transportation


----------



## SummerRae

:0 ^


----------



## flarf

crimeclub said:


> In my (relatively limited) experience with dating I've just come to the conclusion that I can't rule anything out, I figure if you meet 'the one' then the medium of which you met is irrelevant. Though it's unlikely I'll actively pursue this site as an option and even less likely I'd want to get myself into a LDR.
> 
> I suffer from a bad case of Inaccurate SAS Persona Syndrome too, so any negative reception I get here I just comfort myself by saying to myself "Naww that ain't me.. sheeeit." And any positive reception I just delude myself into thinking that's how I really am so I can feel a few minutes of acceptance before I retire to my bed and cry myself to sleep at night as I clutch my body-pillow.


i've gotten good at "shrugging haters off" but am still kinda bad at receiving good vibes from others like my gut reaction is they gotta be messing with me and ashton kucher gonna pop out soon



orsomething said:


> as if
> 
> yours is crazy lovable it reminds me of a puerto rican girl from the bronx but not a girl and also not puerto rican and also not from the bronx so like just like that but not at all actually
> 
> id be the first person to ride that flarf train every damn day like my main method of transportation


hahaha honestly everything u type turns me into a little gigglepuss and if u werent a mysterious person from florida i'd be all like damnnnn lemme HOLLA (in a respectful, sensitive way tho)


----------



## estse

I'd date someone who dated me back.


----------



## Dear turtle

I wouldn't mind dating someone from here


----------



## hmnut

I would date someone from here if she was near my age, lived near my area, and not in a relationship. Thus far I have not found anyone on here who fit all three of these basic requirements.


----------



## Alone75

Sure, but odds are I wouldn't find a single female here who would be interested and want to date me. I've seen plenty of ladies on the photo threads that I'd love to have sex with, but more chance of me being abducted by aliens than that happening!


----------



## Bbpuff

Pft. No, never! I would never do that! :um :b


----------



## jsmith92

Honestly now that I think about it not a chance. I use this as my place for advice and venting etc. If I was in a relationship with a girl and she made an SAS account, I wouldn't want her to be able to see my posts because I could be posting about issues we are having or something.


----------



## cybernaut

No.


----------



## Akuba

*Yes* I would, since this forum is filled with socially anxious people (and even some Aspies) I can relate to.


----------



## EmyMax

Yes. I wouldn't mind meeting someone here.
Anyone is welcome to message me or befriend me. I don't have any particular restrictions, when it comes to human interaction.


----------



## MoonlitMadness

Yes. PM me fellas


----------



## AussiePea

MoonlitMadness said:


> Yes. PM me fellas


You're not meant to give them an excuse!


----------



## londonguy202

Yes i dont mind meeting some nice girls on here.


----------



## SouthernTom

MoonlitMadness said:


> Yes. PM me fellas


Uh oh. Big mistake! :lol


----------



## gunner21

MoonlitMadness said:


> Yes. PM me fellas


This will be you:


----------



## AllieG

I "dated" someone on here but no I don't consider it a real relationship cuz I never liked him that way. I was just confused and pressured into it. But would I date someone here who I was certain I was interested in? Maybe.


----------



## scooby

Probably not. I've sort of delegated myself to being alone, at least until I've got my life somewhat where I want it. Months or more likely years from now, who knows, maybe. I don't really talk to much people on SAS though.


----------



## Handsome Beast

I would but age differences and distances, I don't know...


----------



## cocooned

I;m with someone right now but just like any relationship, you never know until you try.


----------



## kiirby

East said:


> i'll date anyone. go ahead and ask me out. i'll say yes





Cenarius said:


>





East said:


> i changed my mind


Top 10 best chats 2014.


----------



## AxeDroid

I would not say no but I would like to start being friends first before we date.


----------



## j1nxx

Maybe


----------



## eveningbat

Yes


----------



## KILOBRAVO

also yes..... 

lots of us feel the same. are in the same boat. and can be comfortable discussing out lack of experience, or anxieties. So one you get to know the person.... then yes. 

the problem is..... lost of us are from different countries and cant always maybe afford to move .


----------



## ilovejehovah777

Nope!


----------



## MildSA

eveningbat said:


> Yes


Oh, Hi!


----------



## meganmila

I've thought about dating someone from here. If he lived closer. But heh, we don't talk anymore. It's all in the past.


----------



## Mr Bacon

kiirby said:


> Top 10 best chats 2014.


:haha


----------



## gamingpup

lmfao reading through this forum post was hilarious. 


I would... Only if she lived near me though.


----------



## blue2

:idea..might be fun I'd have to get dressed up all fancy though been feeling like this lately








...ok start forming an orderly queue ..oke


----------



## The Linux Guy

I don't think I would for three reasons. 

1) Nobody here lives close enough to me

2) People here don't talk to me enough.

3) It seems that I'm opposite to most in my religious beliefs.


----------



## GGTFM

Already am.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Sure!


----------



## SofaKing

Tried...and for the moment, it appears I failed.


----------



## thisismeyo

Sure i would xD if its the right person

Even if they're far, its not that hard to travel nowadays


----------



## SofaKing

Sin said:


> yes, i would but its unlikely that will happen..no one has ever really seen me in the light of being a significant other. I have too many personality defects.
> 
> hope things works out :hug it seemed like who ever you were with you really cared about her


Thanks. I did...I do...I had to be the one to say goodbye, though. She's not yet willing to make some difficult decisions and I had no other way to motivate her.

"If you love someone, set it free. If they come back, they're yours forever. "

Here's to hoping. Best wishes for 2015.


----------



## TabbyTab

Sure if we're both mentally stable


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Hey, date me, ok?


----------



## lydella

I already am.


----------



## Visionary

No, even if I have SA, I would rather ask a person out and know how they act in person. Online stuff, not the thing for me.


----------



## jsmith92

Visionary said:


> No, even if I have SA, I would rather ask a person out and know how they act in person. Online stuff, not the thing for me.


Yup


----------



## mezzoforte

lydella said:


> I already am.


:clap Who?


----------



## forgetmylife

pacasio1 said:


> Yes, why not?


my thoughts exactly...

i'd imagine it would be just like online dating (unless of course they lived very far away) with the added benefit of an understanding for sa


----------



## Dragonskull

I wouldn't be against it as long as I knew I could FaceTime or Skype with them to see that they are who they say they are.


----------



## rymo

Visionary said:


> No, even if I have SA, I would rather ask a person out and know how they act in person. Online stuff, not the thing for me.


You could always meet them in person before jumping into dating ;P


----------



## BillDauterive

I am not against it, I can't find a reason to oppose it. Now to actually find a girl here who doesn't hate my guts. :clap:clap:clap


----------



## ScorchedEarth

I have someone specific in mind actually, after reading her one-track-mind posts, I can't help but be curious. No, I won't say more.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

No, No online dating for me period.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Sorry guys but we out numbered the girls. Not enough girls for us all.


----------



## JoeyGent

Like a cute mixed race\black girl sure

But I doubt there's any


----------



## absreim

Not ruling anything out, but SAS is one of the last places I'd look for a date. I prefer the company of extraverts more and overall am not a fan of online dating.


----------



## Velorrei

Sure, why not. I'm kind of surprised there aren't more anxiety dating sites.


----------



## knightofdespair

Velorrei said:


> Sure, why not. I'm kind of surprised there aren't more anxiety dating sites.


All dating sites you could say are, but anxiety experiencing women don't usually want guys with the same problem and extroverted women don't either.


----------



## absreim

knightofdespair said:


> All dating sites you could say are, but anxiety experiencing women don't usually want guys with the same problem and extroverted women don't either.


Not to mention that the ratio of men to women would be even more imbalanced than in mainstream dating sites. Mainstream dating sites are useless enough as they are.


----------



## Cam1

If they lived in my state and I liked them enough, I s'pose.


----------



## foe

Yeah, I'd prefer an SA-like minded chick. Or SA-friendly.

Whether she's on SAS, online or in real life...I just want a girl who is acceptable of my loneliness. Don't think of me as a creepy or weirdo just because I havent had a friend since 2007.


----------



## jsmith92

knightofdespair said:


> All dating sites you could say are, but anxiety experiencing women don't usually want guys with the same problem and extroverted women don't either.


Wait so neither anxiety experiencing women or normal women want people like us. That made me feel great...


----------



## jsmith92

JoeyGent said:


> Like a cute mixed race\black girl sure
> 
> But I doubt there's any


Or Eurasian (I think that is what my crush is but idk because I have never talked to her yet lol)


----------



## ShadowUser18




----------



## SusanStorm

I'm not single now,but if I was I could I guess. But everyone so ****ing far away from me.


----------



## Hikikomori2014

sure. why not


----------



## SmartCar

*Would I Date Someone From SAS*

I probably just would it depends on the person, & if we are consistent in both reciprocating & continue to keep in contact, but yeah it would be nice to date someone who i can relate to, & i won't feel is judging me harshly because of a few social hiccups/life-home-school hiccups, or speech stammers etc. But whatever.. it's not too likely, i haven't even had many consistent chats with online peers, so i can't expect a committed online thing to become something.. but if it does, then great.. i'm open


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere1

I would say yes but I would have to have a pretty long get to know ya period on here first.


----------



## Chicory

I'd try it, but I'd talk to them quite a bit first before considering anything more than PMs. Forums usually attract more of what's already there, and there's a lot of selfishness and immaturity in threads.


----------



## Kevin001

I would, at least people here understand what I'm going through.


----------



## lydella

Well that was over a year ago and he ruined my life so,


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Wasn't there another thread on this same topic? I know there was because I posted in it, and haven't posted in this one. I would not, I'm actually really strongly against that idea.


----------



## Batcat

If I was gay I totally would.


----------



## dntwrrybhppy

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Wasn't there another thread on this same topic? I know there was because I posted in it, and haven't posted in this one. I would not, I'm actually really strongly against that idea.


Why are you against it?

I would, I did, and it worked out.


----------



## tea111red

i guess, if we had a good connection and were attracted to each other. i'm not going to go seek it out or anything, though.... it'd be an "if it happens" thing.


----------



## probably offline

So many quality posters from the past in this thread.










also,



probably offline said:


> I would perhaps develop a useless crush, think about him when I'm going to sleep, be really sweet to him, become jealous of his real life and get stomach aches if he doesn't talk to me everyday and then never date IRL.
> 
> tl;dr: probably not


I am talking to you from the future. You will meet mysterious man with long, golden hair on SAS. He will turn you inside out and replace your cold heart with cheese. Prepare yourself.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Yeah I would (someone specific.)


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

dntwrrybhppy said:


> Why are you against it?
> 
> I would, I did, and it worked out.


Well that's good, I'm glad that worked out. I generally view this as a support site, and I tend to think of mixing romance/sex into that would hinder the support. Like, a lot of people post very personal things on here, I certainly do, and tend to be in a very vulnerable place when posting here. I'd feel really bad, like I was taking advantage of someone, if I asked someone out on here; and I'd also feel really insecure about starting something with someone who knew more private things about me than I'd be willing to tell a gf.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

TabbyTab said:


> Sure if we're both mentally stable


That should be number 1 on everyone's list.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

lydella said:


> Well that was over a year ago and he ruined my life so,


If you don't mind me asking, in what way did he "ruin" your life ?


----------



## nepnep247

things are moving 2 quick


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Probably not.

There's too much negativity on this site.

*shrugs*


----------



## NewHabits

Yes, I would do that. Some girls around here who I like.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

ZombieIcecream said:


> Probably not.
> 
> There's too much negativity on this site.
> 
> *shrugs*


I kind of agree with this one. My opinion on this has not changed from two years ago.


----------



## Xtreme2damax

Yes, I'd be open to the idea. Though I'd like to get to know each other beforehand. A challenging aspect of hooking up online imho is location. Some members reside in other states or even countries. I feel for us that or local groups, events where you can meet other socially anxious people is our only hope to get a foothold in the dating world. Imho it would also be good for establishing new connections and friendships.


----------



## McFly

probably offline said:


> also,
> 
> I am talking to you from the future. You will meet mysterious man with long, golden hair on SAS. He will turn you inside out and replace your cold heart with cheese. Prepare yourself.


That's nice to hear, I'm glad you met someone special to you.


----------



## dntwrrybhppy

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Well that's good, I'm glad that worked out. I generally view this as a support site, and I tend to think of mixing romance/sex into that would hinder the support. Like, a lot of people post very personal things on here, I certainly do, and tend to be in a very vulnerable place when posting here. I'd feel really bad, like I was taking advantage of someone, if I asked someone out on here; and I'd also feel really insecure about starting something with someone who knew more private things about me than I'd be willing to tell a gf.


I understand the apprehension, and I certainly didn't join this site with the intention of meeting someone, it just happened that way, but shouldn't the person you're romantically involved with be supportive? I would have been afraid to outright ask someone on a date on here too, neither one of us did that exactly, we just talked on here for a while, and then started talking other places, and finally met in person after a year of chatting every day. I wouldn't have been able to share private things with him if I had met him in person, so for me it was beneficial because if I'm going to be with someone, I need to be able to feel like I can share anything with them. Plus, he could relate to what I was going through, so it just added to the support I needed.


----------



## jealousisjelly

why wouldn't you? you ain't better'an me


----------



## M0rbid

Its bwtter to date mentally healthy pwrson. Wise choice.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

No. They all have very high standards. And only want rich white guys.


----------



## Xtreme2damax

M0rbid said:


> Its bwtter to date mentally healthy pwrson. Wise choice.


Not gonna happen for us. At least not without major lifestyle changes, reducing anxiety and improving social skills. I wonder Why don't two SASr's hook up where one is more stable than the other or both are equally stable? There are plenty of SASr's here trying to get their life together that have made great strides. You can have the best of both worlds.. Someone that is more positive/stable and can relate to your SA.

Haha as if. Nice to think about but chances are slim.



> No. They all have very high standards. And only want rich white guys.


I can attest to the first statement, this is extremely common in our society. Many women & some men inflate their sense of self worth and set their standards high instead of settling. This needs to stop and it's not good for those with SA or other MH issues. I'm not claiming to date someone you won't be attracted to, just not setting the bar too high in seeking a SO.

This is bound to happen because we live in a society where men do the approaching and initiating. Most women SA or not have likely been in one or more relationships throughout their life while the men struggle to get one date. It is theoretically easier for women to get a date or in a relationship regardless of SA just by approaching and initiating with a guy.

I've seen many shy, obese or dog ugly etc.. women hooked up with decent looking guys. It's difficult for men to lower their standards because the 6/10 etc.. women believe they are entitled to and only go for the 8/10 guys. There are guys out there that date these women and in result these women have inflated senses of self-worth.

Until we change or society in it's entirety changes this will continue to be a problem. I sometimes ponder on the thought if this is just a problem with westernized cultures or if this issue is present outside of westernized society?


----------



## McFly

KMI32 said:


> *Not gonna happen for us. At least not without major lifestyle changes, reducing anxiety and improving social skills. *I wonder Why don't two SASr's hook up where one is more stable than the other or both are equally stable? There are plenty of SASr's here trying to get their life together that have made great strides. You can have the best of both worlds.. Someone that is more positive/stable and can relate to your SA.
> 
> *Haha as if. Nice to think about but chances are slim.*


Not everyone here is a mentally ill hikikomori. I'll even go on a limb and say that most of people here that date and have dated in the past were likely with mentally stable partners.


----------



## M0rbid

McFly said:


> Not everyone here is a mentally ill hikikomori. I'll even go on a limb and say that most of people here that date and have dated in the past were likely with mentally stable partners.


Some members here don't even have SA or any mental illnesses. They just came here to vent, wanting sympathy and then never come back....


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

M0rbid said:


> Some members here don't even have SA or any mental illnesses. They just came here to vent, wanting sympathy and then never come back....


Careful, don't become another permaban statistic in the normie wars >

I question a lot whether I should be on this site. I'm sure a lot here think I'm completely normal because I work. I probably would be more suited to a depression forum, but I clearly am held back in many aspects of life by my fears with communicating with other people and I'm so lonely.


----------



## McFly

M0rbid said:


> Some members here don't even have SA or any mental illnesses. They just came here to vent, wanting sympathy and then never come back....


There have been a few like that in the past yep, mostly that demanded sympathy. Though some here are just introverts, or feel uncomfortable in groups, or uncomfortable with one on one socializing. There's actually a wide range of individual issues people here have.


----------



## gumballhead

Yeah I guess I would, if I get to know her really well and she understands me.


----------



## Krytah

You find love in places you never would've thought of. Why not?


----------



## Xtreme2damax

McFly said:


> Not everyone here is a mentally ill hikikomori. I'll even go on a limb and say that most of people here that date and have dated in the past were likely with mentally stable partners.


Fair enough. I figured the member base here was fairly diverse.


----------



## SplendidBob

I would date _everyone_ from SAS.


----------



## theCARS1979

yeah if it works but chances are I dont know
I definitely will not try OkCupid or Pof again.
OkCupid I had almost a fraud happen to me and Pof I had no luck with 
and no patience anymore for it


----------



## xxDark Horse

Yeah but all the girl's iv'e talked to have either completely ignored me, stopped replying back, or turned out to be old hairy guys irl.


----------



## Pips

I wouldn't mind dating someone from SAS as long as we both have a lot of common interests.


----------



## Chinese

I would date someone from here only if we have the exact same interests and hobbies.


----------



## tehuti88

I have plenty of crushes, but there's nobody here compatible with me. (There's nobody _anywhere_ compatible with me. :sigh )

Plus, it's not so much whether I'd date someone from SAS--it's that there's nobody here who'd want to date *me*.

I read the guys' dating woes and "I want a girlfriend so badly!" threads all the time...I never, ever fit the description of girls they want. I always fit the description of girls they distinctly *do not* want.


----------



## gunner21




----------



## andretti

tehuti88 said:


> I have plenty of crushes, but there's nobody here compatible with me. (There's nobody _anywhere_ compatible with me. :sigh )
> 
> Plus, it's not so much whether I'd date someone from SAS-*-it's that there's nobody here who'd want to date* *me*.
> 
> I read the guys' dating woes and "I want a girlfriend so badly!" threads all the time...I never, ever fit the description of girls they want. I always fit the description of girls they distinctly *do not* want.


i would. i like you even though you lie ,when you already know i like you so your sentence is false but keep on playing that card, its cute.

secondly yes i would if they lived in my vicinity . when i first showed up here i was talking to this chick on here and she acted like she liked me. i actually believe that i met her before i came on these forums.she lived in the next city over from me. 
im like 60 percent certain this girl i met and I had a long conversation offline before i knew of these forums , was the girl i was talking to and falling for on this forum. ive never showed my whole face online though. mostly just body shots and parts of my face.
It was weird to me when i put everything together.

instead of being straight out , she turned out to be a punk and ditched these forums. thats one thing i hate, im very bold and straight out. if i dont want to be with someone or dont want to talk to someone anymore . ill tell them straight out. i dont care to spare peoples feelings nor do i care for them to spare mine.
I hate when people cant do the same but then at the same time, i like when people show me what they are about , and they character flaws.


----------



## k_wifler

I'd date someone with social anxiety, but, well, it's not likely to work out unless someone else is giving us both reminders to attend to each other until we get more comfortable around each other. I mean really, someone who never breaks the silence, we would have to live in the same house to make any dating progress. Anxiety looks just like a big NO from the outside, so unless you're saying YES in some way, you just lose the connection after a while.

I've been learning that distance meetings and online dating are a bad idea for me. Plus I'm a jerk. My social anxiety mostly has to do with moving face and body parts and the environment. My optimal dating scenario would be to get used to an environment where women I'd like hang out, and get used to their movements, then try the socializing thing.

I think the original post should have been more along the lines of, instead of "if so, who?" it should have been more like "if so, PM them right now..." hehehe


----------



## Zatch

I have before, same year I joined. It was fantastic in the aspect of romance. The only real hitch was me personally struggling to make things work. I wasn't satisfied, I wasn't enough, lots of things running through my mind tearing the whole thing down back then.

Would I ever do it again? Probably not. I don't want to hurt anyone like that again. I love you all too much; guys and gals alike.



andretti said:


> i would. i like you even though you lie ,when you already know i like you so your sentence is false but keep on playing that card, its cute.
> 
> secondly yes i would if they lived in my vicinity . when i first showed up here i was talking to this chick on here and she acted like she liked me. i actually believe that i met her before i came on these forums.she lived in the next city over from me.
> im like 60 percent certain this girl i met and I had a long conversation offline before i knew of these forums , was the girl i was talking to and falling for on this forum. ive never showed my whole face online though. mostly just body shots and parts of my face.
> It was weird to me when i put everything together.
> 
> instead of being straight out , she turned out to be a punk and ditched these forums. thats one thing i hate, im very bold and straight out. if i dont want to be with someone or dont want to talk to someone anymore . ill tell them straight out. i dont care to spare peoples feelings nor do i care for them to spare mine.
> I hate when people cant do the same but then at the same time, i like when people show me what they are about , and they character flaws.


Damn son. You do your user title proud, you're a real one.

I mean that in a good way.


----------



## LemonBones

Yeah I want an introverted girl that's also a loner virgin. Would be nice.


----------



## xxDark Horse

Yes but all the ones iv'e talked to are big hairy guys irl.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Kyama3 said:


> Yeah I want an introverted girl that's also a loner virgin. Would be nice.


Careful though, they're not always sympathetic just because they share your problems. Some are quite heartless and may make fun of your loneliness, or exploit your vulnerability.


----------



## tehuti88

andretti said:


> i would. i like you even though you lie ,when you already know i like you so your sentence is false but keep on playing that card, its cute.


You've made posts about how you prefer a woman who is at least moderately attractive, you prefer a woman who is in at least moderately decent shape, you prefer a woman who likes sex. I fit none of those descriptions.

So no, my post was not false. Nobody here would date me.


----------



## andretti

tehuti88 said:


> You've made posts about how you prefer a woman who is at least moderately attractive, you prefer a woman who is in at least moderately decent shape, you prefer a woman who likes sex. I fit none of those descriptions.
> 
> So no, my post was not false. Nobody here would date me.


I make a lot of post. Just what it is I prefer doesn't mean anything . exceptions to every rule. I once dated a girl who was handicapped and walked with a limp. It was different but I liked her . I like you and I've never seen you but your post and how you are is attractive to me. Your so smart and talented . So your wrong. It's okay you can just say you don't like me instead of insisting nobody likes you.


----------



## GhostlyWolf

Sure, depends who it is.


----------



## M0rbid

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Careful though, they're not always sympathetic just because they share your problems. Some are quite heartless and may make fun of your loneliness, or exploit your vulnerability.


You are spot-on.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

M0rbid said:


> You are spot-on.


I don't even try to date here, just want to make friends but had pretty bad luck with that. Hopefully the next person I try to befriend doesn't turn out to be so heartless and awful.


----------



## naptime

I'd have no problem dating someone from SAS.


----------



## Daylight

If it weren't for the long distance I would have dated some girls from here.


----------



## pied vert

I would know too many intimate details about them, like when they last masturbated


----------



## rdrr

I thought this was the reason some people join SAS...


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

McFly said:


> Guys here are too liberal giving out that info.


No real reason not to be. I guess if I was looking for a gf here I'd probably avoid talking about nofap and stuff, but then again, if I was looking for a gf I wouldn't talk about much of anything, certainly not depression, not anything in the glbt or 18+ sections, wouldn't complain about dating for sure. I mean, social anxiety or not, women are still going to act like women when it comes to dating.


----------



## M0rbid

rdrr said:


> I thought this was the reason some people join SAS...


*Chuckle* foolish and naive folks....


----------



## Xtreme2damax

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Careful though, they're not always sympathetic just because they share your problems. Some are quite heartless and may make fun of your loneliness, or exploit your vulnerability.


Yep, I know this too well. Though I swear they or at least one I've known must have NPD or some other personality disorder.

Edit: Should clarify I mean irl, not at SAS.


----------



## hevydevy

Might. Depends.


----------



## tea111red

McFly said:


> If the thread calls for it. Otherwise going into detail about fapping is like talking about experiences on the toilet after a night of spicy Taco Bell.


:lol ...you are right.


----------



## k_wifler

It's soooo not true that people with social anxiety are loners. That's more along the lines of bipolar or depression or autistic traits.
Also, being unable to tolerate the company of others can be as simple as something you ate, and keep eating day after day.
It's not true that social anxiety makes everyone want to be left alone. Sometimes it's just a matter of... well... anxiety.
My anxiety grew partly because my family had no sense of boundaries. How can I feel safe when my family barges in on me at the worst times?


----------



## The Starry night

If I was single...yes I would......but I wonder who i would date..id be scared though :/


----------



## truant

I doubt even a mentally and emotionally stable person can handle my bullsh!t. So, probably not. No point dragging anyone else down with me.


----------



## Overdrive

why not


----------



## Evo1114

Only if every conversation of ours was about this site. I wouldn't foresee myself being interested in any other topic but the stuff that goes on on this site.


----------



## 7th.Streeter

Maybe...theyd definitely need to be in my state at least..

But I feel an SA guy might understand me better.


----------



## Amphoteric

Yes, I have already found myself a SAS sweetheart.


----------



## gunner21

Evo1114 said:


> Only if every conversation of ours was about this site. I wouldn't foresee myself being interested in any other topic but the stuff that goes on on this site.


"Hey babe, so did you see that thread about that user staying a virgin forever. It made me all hot and bothered."


----------



## Evo1114

We could read threads to each other instead of having real conversations. And could role-play in the bedroom as certain members here. Two posters getting all hot and bothered from arguing with each other...they just decide to settle things naked in the bedroom.


----------



## Xenagos

No. People on here have too much baggage for me. I mean I have sh*t I need to work on, why would I pile someone else's problems on top of mine.


----------



## saline

I'd like too! Don't think there's many UK girls on here from area, though....


----------



## wmu'14

Even though my social anxiety is down, yes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Raeden

Xenagos said:


> No. People on here have too much baggage for me. I mean I have sh*t I need to work on, why would I pile someone else's problems on top of mine.


Yeah, there are some people on here that are surprisingly normal, but most people (especially the frequent posters) are emotionally damaged and probably not capable of handling a relationship with a normie, nor less another person just as bad off or worse than them.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Raeden said:


> Yeah, there are some people on here that are surprisingly normal, but most people (especially the frequent posters) are emotionally damaged and probably not capable of handling a relationship with a normie, nor less another person just as bad off or worse than them.


This actually hurt lol even if it's true


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Raeden said:


> Yeah, there are some people on here that are surprisingly normal, but most people (especially the frequent posters) are emotionally damaged and probably not capable of handling a relationship with a normie, nor less another person just as bad off or worse than them.


I was thinking the other day, how my germaphobia gets worse every year. I used to be able to eat at a restaurant normally. At this point in time I need to ask for napkins to wipe my forks, and inspect them. I also have to wash my hands and walk back to my table with at least one hand in a fist to avoid touching anything. I never really think about how that would affect a relationship, but I'm realizing I might not actually be able to kiss a woman. I haven't ever been in that situation to find out, I kissed a girl when I was a teenager but not since.


----------



## marcel177

No


----------



## RueTheKnight

Yeah I don't see why not. It'd be nice to not have to explain anxiety since it's already a given.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I was thinking the other day, how my germaphobia gets worse every year. I used to be able to eat at a restaurant normally. At this point in time I need to ask for napkins to wipe my forks, and inspect them. I also have to wash my hands and walk back to my table with at least one hand in a fist to avoid touching anything. I never really think about how that would affect a relationship, but I'm realizing I might not actually be able to kiss a woman. I haven't ever been in that situation to find out, I kissed a girl when I was a teenager but not since.


I used to have a sort of obsession with this stuff on and off. I dont remember actually getting bacterial infections before though.

I think you need to understand how "germs" actually work. The person actually has to have this life threatening germs to pass it on. There are many prevention tools you can use to prevent getting sick from germs on your hands.

1. HIV dies in the air quite quickly. HIV is very rare its like 0.1% of the population except for Gay men ( not women) who are 76? times more likely to get it. Even if someone does have HIV and they have the blood on the knife ( even though they wash it each time..) the saliva actually kills it. There is one confirmed person in the world who got HIV from oral sex. FYI do not go to a dentist in a country with low health standards..

2. Hepatitis C , well thats scarier because it lasts for a longer time period  1% of people have this. And then theres the B one too O_O. You should have received the vaccine for hep B already.

2. There is a thing called colodial silver which kills most germs. It says in your skin for a period of time ( if you over use it by a large amount you will go blue). This enables you to not wash your hands all of the time. Otherwise that stuff that self dries is ok. It is the physical rubbing that damages the hand NOT the soap. I looked at the soaps ingredients and I cant see any such horrible ingredients. It takes a while for germs to get through the skin ( i put probiotics on the skin before).

3. You can take certain herbs in place of antibiotics which will kill bacteria. Herbs are actually really effective, its just that people dont properly check on journals which ones to use. Unfortunately since bacteria are not visable to the eye, so you might want to consider what you want to do depending on what mystery illness you get.

I think using "controls" to reduce or eliminate risk is the way to solve your problem.

I hope this helps. The key is to do some research.


----------



## Ophc39i

Yeah we'd have a common topic to discuss, I would love to. We can work on it and track our progress together, I think it can be fun.


----------



## StephCurry

Looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool **** no.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

No. Too many fake accounts and to be honest, guys irl are much better  im not a therapist and im not going to invest large amounts of time and emotions into someone only to find out that they wont change.


----------



## Topshelf

i probably would depending if i really like someone on here and if actually see a connection between us i wouldnt hesitate. I wont let meeting someone on some site stop me. just my 2 cents tho


----------



## AngelClare

Wings of Amnesty said:


> At this point in time I need to ask for napkins to wipe my forks, and inspect them. I also have to wash my hands and walk back to my table with at least one hand in a fist to avoid touching anything.


I dated a germaphobe girl who would order a cup of hot water for tea but use it to sanitize her utensils. It was a little weird but I didn't care.

I don't think anyone would care about the little things you do.

When I leave a public bathroom I never touch the door on the way out. I touch it with a paper towel. I also almost never sit on a public toilet. So, I guess I'm a bit of germaphobe.


----------



## xMissChloex

I would if it was easy to gauge the women that are into other women  I'm sure there are lots but the ones that use to be active don't seem to be anymore! There are only 2-3 girls on here that are my type but I can't figure out whether they're straight or not! One is bisexual though.. I forget her name! I spoke to her awhile ago! She was pretty cute!  ♥

I do know that Australian accents are cute to some other Lesbian/Bi women so I kind of hit the jackpot there! It's just hard finding women who are your type etc.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Nope, unless she has a strong subconscious to resist the illusions, but other than that I'm forced to be asexual. Cause something is up with their sensory process, one of the biggest disturbance in humanity.


----------



## Grillo89

I would  never know who is out there


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Yeah probably. In fact, I know of several couples who've met on here and are dating right now. Dating is not really my intention of being here though. Just a vague possibility, I suppose. Though in all my time on this website, I've never really met anybody that I'd consider dating material. If I found someone here who was I compatible with though, I would consider it.


----------



## lizzy19

AngelClare said:


> *I dated a germaphobe girl who would order a cup of hot water for tea but use it to sanitize her utensils.*
> .


It's not so weird I use a lot of hand sanitizer


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

EmotionlessThug said:


> Nope, unless she has a strong subconscious to resist the illusions, but other than that I'm forced to be asexual. Cause something is up with their sensory process, one of the biggest disturbance in humanity.


How do you know that you have resisted the illusions or whether you are in a separate illusion right now?


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Invisiblehandicap said:


> How do you know that you have resisted the illusions or whether you are in a separate illusion right now?


I have a neurological disorder, and people see me as mentally slow in the brain. I was also perceived differently during first encountered, but I see people lack the ability to clearly express their inner thoughts, naturally, they're not clearly logical nor conscious while processing the information to have a natural reaction, it's an artificial response that turns me off, it's too fake. Everybody acts too fake, fake communication, fake affection, fake attraction, fake awareness, fake reactions, and slow time responses. I was born abnormal, feet, legs, arms, height, are disproportional, walking is very difficult for me cause one leg is longer than the other, I have genetic disorder too, but it's not Marfan syndrome.

It doesn't matter how pretty a female looks, something up with their perceptual processing, it's more robotic than human. Well, there was actually one female on SAS who saw this.


----------

